# How to protect and save decals 6



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello,
I am new to this forum. 
I want to repaint an old Massey Ferguson 275 ERTL tractor that I just bought. Photo attached.

My problem is the fear of damaging the decal.
How do I protect it when applying the spray paint?
Do you have any solutions for me? 

What I thought of; 
Won't painter's tape tear the decal if I cover it? 
Cover the decal with clear varnish which would be permanent and then use the painter's tape? 

What do you think about this? 

Thanks if you can help me


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I guess it depends on what skills you have. my approach would be to photo the decals and use that to create decal artwork in photoshop. With layers you can create a duplicate to either print yourself or get a decal supplier to print for you.
if you want to keep the original decals, the tape WILL destroy it, so cover the decal in cellotape to add a permanent covering. cover that in masking tape and paint. after painting, remove the masking tape, but leave the cellotape. this will make it glossy, but should work.


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

I have skill on almost anything but not at printing decals which I've never done and am not interested in. 

The cello tape seems to be a good idea but maybe difficult to make? Cutting the cello tape to fit the decal is not easy. All the tape might stick together during the operation.

And what about a clear coat on decals and put painter tape it ? 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

You might try liquid masking tape.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

The 'decal' looks more like a sticker or label to me - which may also fall apart if you try to remove it but may be able to taken off with the proper goo remover and patience.

You can also photograph it and print it out on regular copy paper. Then glue it back in place over the new paint. You will have to play with the printer image size to get it right. Some sand the back of the copy paper to get it thinner and make the 'image' look older! youtube has how to videos for this technique.


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Trekkriffic said:


> You might try liquid masking tape.


Liquid masking tape ! first time I ear. Google.........

Update; 

After watching a few videos, it seems to me that liquid masking tape sticks as much as painter's tape.
And that would rip off the decal.


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> The 'decal' looks more like a sticker or label to me - which may also fall apart if you try to remove it but may be able to taken off with the proper goo remover and patience.
> 
> You can also photograph it and print it out on regular copy paper. Then glue it back in place over the new paint. You will have to play with the printer image size to get it right. Some sand the back of the copy paper to get it thinner and make the 'image' look older! youtube has how to videos for this technique.



I won't try to removed them, sure they will broke.
About photograph and print it out.........I don't have this skill and the printer

Thank you,


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

You could check dakotahtoyparts.com - they offer quite a few reproduction decals and I noticed they do have one for the MF 275.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand!

You can though still take a digital image to a photo printing lab and have it printed on to photo paper. Or to a copy shop and have a color print made on a copier machine.

If it is a paper sticker/label another technique you can try is clear packing tape. Press it over the sticker/label but not the the surronding painted area. It is fussy to work with, but then take a razor blade or exacto knife and scrape cut the sticker/label off. If it does break - the pieces will stay attached to the tape. Cut it out from the tape and then glue it back on.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You could also resort to the old farmers way and take some left over barn paint (red) and paint it by hand - going around the label/decal!

Do you have more photos showing the entire tractor?

If it where mine I would probably just leave it as is! I like the look of the name label with the wear notches it has!


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> You could also resort to the old farmers way and take some left over barn paint (red) and paint it by hand - going around the label/decal!
> 
> Do you have more photos showing the entire tractor?
> 
> If it where mine I would probably just leave it as is! I like the look of the name label with the wear notches it has!



Seller tell me he think it is a '68 area toy.
It need to go to a hand car wash, I'll do later. 











I have to buit a front radiator grill


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

pjedsel said:


> You could check dakotahtoyparts.com - they offer quite a few reproduction decals and I noticed they do have one for the MF 275.



Hey ! that is what I need. Thank you so much.

I will look more carefully at this store. I may need something more ?


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Massey-Ferguson like new; Picture from Google


I found the right front grill at Dakota Toys Ltd with the help of Shelly Terwilliger.









04-032


Metal Replacement GrillMF 275, 595



dakotahtoyparts.com





Do you think I need more parts for the grill ? Mounting the grill ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Is their insert for it? The part you are showing only looks like the back side of the frame.


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Is their insert for it? The part you are showing only looks like the back side of the frame.


I don't know.
You think I need more parts ? With black decal ( answer#12 ) I need some more parts ?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I was changing up my questions as you responded.

Looks like it will just press in place. You can probably use an adhesive to make it more secure. I would apply the decal before pressing it in place. Should be easier to work with it laying flat than holding the tractor still while you finagle it around.


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> I was changing up my questions as you responded.
> 
> Looks like it will just press in place. You can probably use an adhesive to make it more secure. I would apply the decal before pressing it in place. Should be easier to work with it laying flat than holding the tractor still while you finagle it around.


Thank you for your help, you are 100% right.
That is I will do .


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

How can I know these parts are the right scale for my tractor ? 
How can I tell wich scale is my tractor ? Overhall lenght is 9 inches.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I dont think that ERTL made another MF275 in that size range (around 1:16 scale ) with a different type of grill design. Dakotah toy parts would probably list a size or scale difference if they had.

At 9 inches in size the scale sounds right. You can check the ebay listings to get more information about the tractor and the packaging they came in as well.

I also believe there is a reference listing for ERTL and/or MF in one of the other threads on the front page of the general discussions section.


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you very much Milton Fox Racing.
Good to know more about scale.
I'll look for the other thread you are talking about. 

I'm new to this forum and haven't had a chance to check it out yet, but I'm pleasantly surprised by all the help I've received from members, thank you all.

Another question; where to find the real MF red spray? Chex TSC ?

I will also look for wheels and front tires at Dakota Toys Ltd


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

There are 2 colors of MF red. I dont know the details of when or on which model they were used.



https://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Massey%20Ferguson&model=


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you,

Both color look same or very very close, anyway, I'll look in my town.
I order decals, front grill and a pair of front wheels with tires from Dakota Toys Ltd.

I will have to disassemble the tractor, separate the two halves to repair a broken part. See photo.
I want to save the rivets to put them back by gluing them with metal epoxy before repainting everything.

I have a lot of experience with this type of repair.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You may be able to find an auto paint (or parts) store that can 'scan' (read) the paint left on your tractor and give you an exact match for it. They may also have the mixing ratio for the correct pigments for either MF red shade in their computer. 

If I am remembering correctly you said there is a TSC in your home town. They may already have the paint available there or can order it for you. 🤙


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

I'll look for that. Thank's


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

Parts are on the mail; 
-Front wheel and tires
-decals
-Front grill


----------



## latole (Sep 1, 2021)

mailbnade03 said:


> I also believe there is a reference listing for ERTL and/or MF in one of the other threads on the front page of the general discussions section.



Here ? ; Agricultural Diecast Collector General Discussions


----------

